# Romeo y Julieta Viejo R Cigar Review - A fun cigar to smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Overall a pretty darn good smoke. This was med-full and packed a good amount of punch. Had heavy cocoa throughout and a sweet nutty flavor that cam...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Viejo R Cigar Review - A fun cigar to smoke


----------

